# December Photo Contest???



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

i second that.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I third it !


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I was the November winner & chose the theme "Christmas is going to the dogs" with the suggestion that you show your golden being naughty or nice! I think your picture would be perfect for the December contest (when it starts). I note that the November contest didn't start until Nov 9th so I would expect it is coming..............just like Santa :wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You can send Marcha a PM on any matters with next contest as she is in charge of this and can better help you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I cast my vote for Maggie's Mom's picture too!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Missouri crew gets my vote!!!


----------

